# Cvaults who is using one?



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 21, 2014)

I wanna make sure my cure is awesome and was thinking of trying a cvault has anyone tryed it?
I wanna make sure I get ride of that fresh green taste and can get great tasting meds.
The CC I go to puts out the product with a strong " green" taste which no one likes


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 22, 2014)

I am not familiar with the Cvault.  Can you tell us more about it?  

The strong green taste is from the chlorophyll still in the bud.  What does CC stand for?  Is it specific strains with the green taste or everything?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 22, 2014)

CC is a compassion club . The places that are like stores but illegal and sell to medical patients

The c vault is a stainless steel bowl that holds the RH at the proper point. I have heard very good things about them and was wondering if anyone on hear has tryed it.

I hate the " fresh green " taste in the bud. 

The CC has such a huge demand that it's not curing the weed properly due to demand


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 22, 2014)

Check out thecvault.com i was checking them out myself, interesting idea an reasonable price if it works, might get me one.


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 23, 2014)

I looked at these a while back. They work with the Boveda packs. I couldn't justify the cost for just the container. I have an awesome set of stainless mixing bowls with lids that were a lot lot lot cheaper than the vaults.

Neat idea. Just a little pricey IMO.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 23, 2014)

What are the average curing times in an air tight container with the boveda pack? Im lookin for a good easy way to cure my meds, seems like a fairly fool proof setup. BtL


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 23, 2014)

Compassion Club, of course.  Thanks.  Unfortunately, I live in a state that has NO compassion and therefore no Compassion Clubs.  I do envy those of you that are legal.

Multi--what exactly are the advantages to the airtight vault and the boveda?  Is it the extremely low humidity?


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 23, 2014)

Fail


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 23, 2014)

Boveda packs don't just lower the humidity.

They maintain a set humidity
They feel like one of those Blue Ice packs with the gel inside.

their trick is the gel gives off moisture if RH is lower than the packs "target" RH -and- it can absorb moisture if the RH is higher than target

I use one in my "this is the last of XXXX strain and I don't want to use it so I'll set it aside for "ever" just to keep some" container.
holding 62% for 6 months+ now and the pack still has moisture.

It can rehydrate BONE dry bud but it does not bring back all the flavor.
:48: 

View attachment PICT1109.jpg


----------



## yooper420 (Dec 24, 2014)

IMO the C vaults are pricey for what you get, a nice stainless steel bowl with a "pocket" to hold the Boveda humidity pack. JoeC and muliti explained the workings very well. Only thing I can add is that the packs get hard when they are used up. 62% is the recommended humidity level. I use glass containers with the packs inside and burp them once a week or two. Keep them in my cool basement (60 degrees) some over a year now. The weed is just as good as when I first stored it .


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 24, 2014)

Can they get too saturated/full, like a sponge?

I use them to keep dry stuff "moist", I've never tried to "dry" anything with them.


----------



## yooper420 (Dec 25, 2014)

Joe420Camel said:


> Can they get too saturated/full, like a sponge?
> 
> I use them to keep dry stuff "moist", I've never tried to "dry" anything with them.



Can`t give you a good answer as I`ve only used them to maintain the humidity level. I dry the weed, into jars with the packs to cure and store. After it`s cured, burp once a week or so, check the pack. If it`s hard replace it.


----------

